# Aspect ratio of 35mm film



## Hair Bear

When processing my pics and looking at crops etc is there a ratio for the print like 2:1?

What is the 35mm film ratio?


----------



## Torus34

I do not understand your first question.  A print can be any size you wish and can be cropped to any ratio you desire.  'Standard' print sizes include 4" x 5", 4" x 6", 5" x 7", 6" x 9", 8" x 10", 11" x 14", 16" x 20", etc.  I usually print full-frame 35mm negatives at 6" x 9", though for compositional purposes I may print to an entirely different size and ratio, such as 3" x 9.5" [6:19 ratio].  The ratio of a print size is simply the dimensions reduced to [or increased to] the smallest whole numbers.  The ratio of an 8" x 10" print is 4:5.

35mm film ratio:  a standard 35mm negative or slide measures 1" x 1.5".  Doubling these numbers to eliminate decimals gives a ratio of 2:3.


----------



## Hair Bear

Thanks for the film ratio part

as to the bit you don't uderstand:-
I'm going through a roll of film and looking at crops, in order to keep them all consistant in size, look and feel I wanted to know if there was a standard ratio.

From what i understand of you answer there isn't, you feel its dependant on the picture - this make sense to me.


----------



## Torus34

Yup.  Each negative can require a different ratio [crop] to make the best possible print composition.  Forcing all prints into the same ratio is a bit like asking everyone to wear the same size of shoe.  And in stating standard sizes and ratios, I forgot to note that some 6x6cm users, myself included, take delight in composing to 1:1.


----------

